# Update on my Severum (not planted)



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Was sitting bored last night watching TV and my big Sev was very playfull, so I picked up the cam, and shot a few of the tank. There are 3 of them in the tank, my good ole' boy who is about 8-9" and has been with me for a while, and two younger "buddies" who are around 5-6" now. I was trying to get a female but I dont think I succeded.

Big Boy









One of the two younger ones


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great looking fish!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Beautiful fish! Love his colors.


----------



## steppin16 (Nov 30, 2006)

Such a nice fish, I just lost mine last month. Buffalo, NY snow storm knocked out my power for 11days. I did everything to keep the temp up, but I guess it was not enough. He had a very good personality, he would eat right from my hand. Maybe because I had saved him from certain death 2 years before. I found him living in a frat house bar tank... they left him to die for the summer. No filter, food, care. Living with a pleco (took him too, still around) in less than 6" of water.

I deff miss him.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I love my green severum. I haven't seen him in a while though. He's in my 65 I set up at my dad's work and I've moved a few hours away. The gold's are beautiful.


----------

